# Dudley?



## Barto (Jan 16, 2017)

Anyone heard from Mike for the next swap? I missed the last one and have been kicking myself ever since!  I have needless junk I need to buy (at least the holy smokes huge train show is coming to the Springfield Big E on Jan 28th)

regards,

BART


----------



## mike j (Jan 16, 2017)

Haven't heard anything. Thinking that he may be waiting for it to warm up, as most of the vendors would prefer not to lug everything inside. Much easier to set up in the parking lot. Usually Bri in Ri, Tanksalot or Catfish have the first heads up about it. Looking forward to it myself.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 23, 2017)

I'll try to find out a Dudley show date this week .


----------



## Barto (Jan 25, 2017)

Ok, when the Swap comes together...can some of you dealers bring some of your small Light, Horn, Chain Guard, or other brackets and old nuts and bolts?   I like using the old pan head screws and square nuts when I can...thanks, I'll up date this as my wish list grows.

BTW, Eastern States Expo (Springfield Ma) this weekend, there is a huge Model Train Show, there is so much to see that I only make it till 2PM day one and I'm thru....there are 4 buildings, seminars, sales, layouts, services you name it....if it's trains, it's there.  14 Bucks to get in a 5 to park.  It's a really good event....all kinds of old stuff for sale and the prices I think are very good.

Like many of you my addiction runs deeper then Bikes...there's Trains, Hot Rods, Barclay soldiers, Antique Microphones, Vintage Shop Tools, Vintage Motorcycles....did I mess anything...oh yeah, Old Signs, gas station stuff and a huge hat collection....how could I forget them

BART


----------



## Barto (Feb 7, 2017)

I have some projects and these are some of the things I'll be looking for when this Swap comes around. 
- Old nuts, bolts, washers
- Brackets for lights/horns/sirens, chain guard brackets, etc. etc.
- A good set of Chrome Columbia girls 26" middleweight wheels and hubs.  (PM me in advance please)
- Mid-50's Chrome Columbia handlebar stem, no rust
- Chrome 1" pitch sprocket for girls  mid-50's Columbia, must be nice

Biggest need/want is the mid-50's Columbia chrome wheels.......doing a build for my daugnter so I'm looking for something clean with nice hubs.

See ya at the swap
Bart


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 16, 2017)

Dudley is Sunday March 12   
Confirmed by Mike .


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 16, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> Dudley is Sunday March 12
> Confirmed by Mike .



Sweet, I wonder if Monson will be the same day again?


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 17, 2017)

Please not the same day . I quit the drama class. I'm glad to at least still have the Dudley show.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 17, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> :eek:



I wish there was still a Monson & Brookline Mass. show. But not on the same day .


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2017)

There use to be a Charlestown show too. The "under the bridge show" They were great too.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 17, 2017)

Where in Dudley will the swap be?


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2017)

Right here.

http://www.dudleydorightfleamarket.com/


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 17, 2017)

OK!  So a flea market every weekend, and a bunch of bike stuff every once in a while?  How is the weekly flea market?  Is it mostly old stuff or tube socks and ChiCom Crappe?  Or a mix?


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2017)

Andrew Gorman said:


> OK!  So a flea market every weekend, and a bunch of bike stuff every once in a while?  How is the weekly flea market?  Is it mostly old stuff or tube socks and ChiCom Crappe?  Or a mix?




Lot at the web site. It shows the flea market.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 17, 2017)

catfish said:


> There use to be a Charlestown show too. The "under the bridge show" They were great too.



I remember that show odd spot but a fun show / Now I feel old.


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 21, 2017)

catfish said:


> There use to be a Charlestown show too. The "under the bridge show" They were great too.



A lot of cool stuff showed up there surprisingly


----------



## catfish (Feb 21, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> A lot of cool stuff showed up there surprisingly




Some amazing stuff shows up there!


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 23, 2017)

under the bridge I remember a guy showing up with boxes and boxes of catalogs TOC -1940s  amazing


----------



## WVBicycles (Feb 25, 2017)

Just spotted the  ad on CL for Dudley March 12 hope to see all you Cabers there.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 26, 2017)

http://www.dudleydorightfleamarket.com/BikeShow.htm


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 26, 2017)

catfish said:


> There use to be a Charlestown show too. The "under the bridge show" They were great too.



Wasn't that a dance too ? C'mon Catfish help me out here oh wait wait yup yup Back To The Future movie Under The Moon Light dance LMAO.


----------



## djheffer (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Barto (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank God....I've been waiting for ever for this.......


tanksalot said:


> I wish there was still a Monson & Brookline Mass. show. But not on the same day .



So, Monson was my 1st ever bike swap...I've not heard anything about it for some time, are they not doing it anymore?

BART


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm sorry to say to the best of my knowledge there is no more Monson .
The man who ran it for many years was one of the nicest guys in the hobby .
He is no longer able to do the show. A new person did step up & tried to continue the show for the last 2 shows .
But as of now I believe he stopped the show also.
I'm glad that we at least have Dudley & Mike provides a good venue for a show.
I would  like to see another bike show Further East ( That is not on the same date as a Dudley show) we have lost every show in Eastern Massachusetts . Losing the Brookline show was disappointing.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 2, 2017)

Just a quick heads-up............The *"Fitchburg Rides"* bicycle swap is scheduled for Saturday, June 17th, from 7:00AM - 1:00PM.  *FREE *spaces, as large as you need, on Main Street.  Drive your truck to your spot and sell off your truck or unload. This swap will not be part of the Longsjo Bike Race this year as vendors found it difficult to navigate around street closings. As a bonus, the Iver Johnson Bicycle Show will be open that day at the Fitchburg Historical Society.  For more info message Scott (Ivrjhnsn) or me Pete (handyman)


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2017)

Handyman said:


> Just a quick heads-up............The *"Fitchburg Rides"* bicycle swap is scheduled for Saturday, June 17th, from 7:00AM - 1:00PM.  *FREE *spaces, as large as you need, on Main Street.  Drive your truck to your spot and sell off your truck or unload. This swap will not be part of the Longsjo Bike Race this year as vendors found it difficult to navigate around street closings. As a bonus, the Iver Johnson Bicycle Show will be open that day at the Fitchburg Historical Society.  For more info message Scott (Ivrjhnsn) or me Pete (handyman)




Great news! I'll be there.


----------



## Junkhunter (Mar 3, 2017)

Same day as New Haven's St Patricks Day Parade. Well that sucks.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 5, 2017)

One more week . 
March 12 is Dudley !


----------



## mike j (Mar 5, 2017)

...but who's counting. We're starting to load up the wagon.


----------



## mike j (Mar 7, 2017)

Looking a little chilly for Sunday's swap, also it's daylight savings time again. Now I have to get up an hour earlier for the show.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2017)

mike j said:


> Looking a little chilly for Sunday's swap, also it's daylight savings time again. Now I have to get up an hour earlier for the show.


----------



## Barto (Mar 7, 2017)

I hate Daylight Savings Time


----------



## Barto (Mar 8, 2017)

Handyman said:


> Just a quick heads-up............The *"Fitchburg Rides"* bicycle swap is scheduled for Saturday, June 17th, from 7:00AM - 1:00PM.  *FREE *spaces, as large as you need, on Main Street.  Drive your truck to your spot and sell off your truck or unload. This swap will not be part of the Longsjo Bike Race this year as vendors found it difficult to navigate around street closings. As a bonus, the Iver Johnson Bicycle Show will be open that day at the Fitchburg Historical Society.  For more info message Scott (Ivrjhnsn) or me Pete (handyman)



Is there a site to this event somewhere I can get for directions??


----------



## Handyman (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Barto, 
In just a few days either I or Scott (Ivrjhnsn) will be posting a complete list of all "Fitchburg Rides" events here.  We have a few surprises up our sleeves this year that I think the vendors will LOVE, and all participants will find quite interesting.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 8, 2017)

Barto said:


> Is there a site to this event somewhere I can get for directions??



They have a Facebook page I believe.


----------



## Barto (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks, went to the site and checked it out


----------



## Barto (Mar 8, 2017)

Handyman said:


> Hi Barto,
> In just a few days either I or Scott (Ivrjhnsn) will be posting a complete list of all "Fitchburg Rides" events here.  We have a few surprises up our sleeves this year that I think the vendors will LOVE, and all participants will find quite interesting.  Pete in Fitchburg



Looking forward to it, thanks!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 9, 2017)

Will it be in the first parking lot when you make the turn off of Main St. or is it on the other side of the mill ?


----------



## mike j (Mar 9, 2017)

At this point, I believe that it will be an inside show. The forecast is showing barely 20 degrees. Entrance is in the first parking lot.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks mike j.


----------



## Barto (Mar 9, 2017)

Dealers, don't forget to bring old nut's, bolts and brackets. Also, still looking for a nice set of middle weight 26 inch wheels w/ hubs must be nice - for a Girls Columbia...Might even go for a whole bike if all the chrome is good!

thx,
BART


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 10, 2017)

This Sunday March 12 !


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 11, 2017)

Does anyone know if this will be inside or outside? There is a little snow on the ground up here in SNH and it's cold and windy!!

Come on down, I am bringing a huge pile of stuff!!:eek:


----------



## mike j (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't know about everyone else, but I'll definitely be inside!


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 11, 2017)

Its inside for certain.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 11, 2017)

Will be there about 7:30. Anyone who wants to say hi, I am the short guy with the very long white beard. I look forward to meeting all CABERS. I will not be setting up as a vendor but do plan on it for Copake.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 11, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> Its inside for certain.



That's wise, Its too cold to even pee outside today.


----------



## Barto (Mar 11, 2017)

Unfortunately, I won't be arriving until around 9ish..my wife and friends decided they want to go up for the indoor flea market so my ride will be a bit more leasurly. Looking for a key for a wise lock is anyone has one!


----------



## mike j (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice show, as always, up at Dudley. Picked up pretty much what I needed, saw and met some Caber's. Shared a table w/ Syclesavage & moved some material. Good times.


----------



## mike j (Mar 12, 2017)

& mo' stuff....


----------



## WVBicycles (Mar 12, 2017)

Wasn't  a bad show at all it was freezing outside but partially warm inside the show room.


----------



## Barto (Mar 12, 2017)

I got a few things I needed, a few I didn't know I needed, some that I might need, made a connection and met a few Cabers...wife and friends came with and overall it was a good day!

Thanks for the photos


----------



## vuniw (Mar 12, 2017)

Anybody know if that orange Iverson Dragstripper sold? Nice bike! Very tempting


----------



## rusty63 (Mar 20, 2017)

vuniw said:


> Anybody know if that orange Iverson Dragstripper sold? Nice bike! Very tempting




The Dragstripper is still available! Message me for more info.

-Dan


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Mar 27, 2017)

I love the Dudley Swap as well. Mike graciously moved his last year when our Wethersfield Swap fell on the same date.
I also was lucky enough to get to Munson a couple of years right near the end. That was pretty magical in that castle like building. 
For the folks looking for another NE event, check out ours on June 11th.  It's listed in the thread. 
It is the week before Fitchburg, and hopefully another in Dudley maybe sometime before or after.

Fitchburg was pretty cool. First time last year there... Race, museum, swap, etc...


----------

